# Savoury concentrates



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/11/18)

So as I was looking into my newly emptied bottle Rickylouw. I was thinking of some old scifi movies. And them it hit me(no not the wife). 
Is vaping not the future of civilization? I remembered how some rocketmen in the movies only took a pill for a whole meal. And the bland colourless porridge in the matrix. Then I thought maybe in the future we will have such bland food with just the right amount of nutrients and then vapoer will blow into your nostrals making you believe you having Sunday roast, or Hawaiin pizza.
So as I was emailing my lawyer to draw up patent righs, my dreams came tumbling down, as I noticed there is no real savoury flàvour concentrates. No Cap roast potato, no TFA beef stroganoff?

So here I sit. Dreams shattered, my middle of the month provita still taste like middle of the month provita. At least next month I can mix a 30ml FA rickylouw and cola for just in case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (6/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So as I was looking into my newly emptied bottle Rickylouw. I was thinking of some old scifi movies. And them it hit me(no not the wife).
> Is vaping not the future of civilization? I remembered how some rocketmen in the movies only took a pill for a whole meal. And the bland colourless porridge in the matrix. Then I thought maybe in the future we will have such bland food with just the right amount of nutrients and then vapoer will blow into your nostrals making you believe you having Sunday roast, or Hawaiin pizza.
> So as I was emailing my lawyer to draw up patent righs, my dreams came tumbling down, as I noticed there is no real savoury flàvour concentrates. No Cap roast potato, no TFA beef stroganoff?
> 
> So here I sit. Dreams shattered, my middle of the month provita still taste like middle of the month provita. At least next month I can mix a 30ml FA rickylouw and cola for just in case.


JCV, I have just the vape to help you appreciate that middle of the month Provita as you never appreciated anything before.

*Cattus Vrina © Patent Pending*
NIC to taste
60/40 Vg/Pg
0.15% Cap Super Sweet
12% TFA Honey
1% TFA Winter Green

Shake and vape.

Mix a 10ml sample only.

Vape this before you dig into those Provita's. This really awakens the taste buds.

Regards

(Disclaimer: Use this advice at own risk. Do not vape this mixture in the presence of people whom find the taste and smell of fermented cat urine offensive.)

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)




----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/18)

There are savoury flavoured concentrates, but you don't want to try them, trust me. I bought (in good conscience at the time) three savoury flavoured concentrates, namely Bacon, Avocado and Biltong, thinking I could make something closely resembling a semi-decent bacon avo burger where the burger part would be a biltong-flavoured patty. I was sorely mistaken. Firstly the concentrates themselves, bar the Avocado, smelled horrible. My wife almost banned me from mixing them in the house it was so bad, but I persisted and mixed them up. It was not good, at all. I am not going to go into details here but one positive I can take from it was that it tasted _slightly_ better than what it smelled like initially.

I have heard of pizza flavoured liquids being sold, etc. but I think until about 5, maybe 10 years from now when research has steered such concentrates to a better level, I am going to steer clear of it due to the experience I had.

On a slightly more positive note, I read recently that I can use my Biltong flavoured concentrate to pour over something like guacamole and it's apparently fairly decent. As I do not have the opportunity to eat guacamole all that often I cannot see myself attempting that in the possibility that I might need to throw it away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (7/11/18)

Why is the topic name "2087"?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Why is the topic name "2087"?


The future?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/11/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> There are savoury flavoured concentrates, but you don't want to try them, trust me. I bought (in good conscience at the time) three savoury flavoured concentrates, namely Bacon, Avocado and Biltong, thinking I could make something closely resembling a semi-decent bacon avo burger where the burger part would be a biltong-flavoured patty. I was sorely mistaken. Firstly the concentrates themselves, bar the Avocado, smelled horrible. My wife almost banned me from mixing them in the house it was so bad, but I persisted and mixed them up. It was not good, at all. I am not going to go into details here but one positive I can take from it was that it tasted _slightly_ better than what it smelled like initially.
> 
> I have heard of pizza flavoured liquids being sold, etc. but I think until about 5, maybe 10 years from now when research has steered such concentrates to a better level, I am going to steer clear of it due to the experience I had.
> 
> On a slightly more positive note, I read recently that I can use my Biltong flavoured concentrate to pour over something like guacamole and it's apparently fairly decent. As I do not have the opportunity to eat guacamole all that often I cannot see myself attempting that in the possibility that I might need to throw it away.



Good to know. I just checked one or two online vendors and did not find any savoury concentrates. Specifically searched for bacon. Thought a bacon and banana wil go down good. But thanks will the rather not even attempt it


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

And I was thinking its the new Blade Runner movie when i saw the topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/11/18)

Perhaps rename the title to 2087 - The Future of Vaping


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> And I was thinking its the new Blade Runner movie when i saw the topic


Sorry dont know it, only Blade runner I know is Oscar Pistoolius. Last movie I watched was Kiepie en kandas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (7/11/18)

There are plenty of savoury concentrates. They just aren't sold by DIY vendors as there is no market for them, other than as prank juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Good to know. I just checked one or two online vendors and did not find any savoury concentrates. Specifically searched for bacon. Thought a bacon and banana wil go down good. But thanks will the rather not even attempt it


Clyrolinx does a bacon concentrate.

Regards


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/18)

They used to, it's been taken off their site. They also had biltong flavour, also gone now. They still have a avocado flavour though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (7/11/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> They used to, it's been taken off their site. They also had biltong flavour, also gone now. They still have a avocado flavour though.


I wonder why? Lol.

Regards


----------



## lesvaches (7/11/18)

RichJB said:


> There are plenty of savoury concentrates. They just aren't sold by DIY vendors as there is no market for them, other than as prank juices.


(FA) Bacon Fried
(FA) Beef Roasted
(FA) Beef Boiled
(FA) Bread Crust
(FA) Potato Boiled

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/18)

FW Bubba's Pig Sap (mix of maple, bacon, and apple flavoring)
FW Yam
And no, I never ordered these but they were available, among others, from the now defunct SA site www.purepuffs.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> FW Bubba's Pig Sap (mix of maple, bacon, and apple flavoring)
> FW Yam
> And no, I never ordered these but they were available, among others, from the now defunct SA site www.purepuffs.co.za


Pig sap? Mmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (7/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Pig sap? Mmmmmm


Keep in mind that the flavours were initially intended and are still used to flavour food, deserts, baked goods and drinks. I would imagine there should be a couple of savoury flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 150782


Nee siesa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Keep in mind that the flavours were initially intended and are still used to flavour food, deserts, baked goods and drinks. I would imagine there should be a couple of savoury flavours.


I know bud. Was just joking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (7/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I know bud. Was just joking


Sorry the quote of your message was unintentional. Was meant as a general reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Sorry the quote of your message was unintentional. Was meant as a general reply.


No worries! All good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 150782



Fried chicken and custard? ... I've vaped worse..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (7/11/18)

TFA Chicken and Waffles was one of Manson's faves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/11/18)

Well not many things beat the smell of KFC when you drive past an outlet. Unfortunately when you eat it, it does not taste as good as it smells. So if you pick old Harlands head for the recipe, that can maybe work as a vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 150782


KFC!


----------

